# Introduction and recommendation for space heater/cooling...



## operaflute (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello Forum-

I have a feeling I'll be spending lots of time here...  my husband and I separated and I moved out into our 1912 (or 1920 - I can't remember) shoddy rental unit.  I'm also broke so I'm about to become a DIY-er.  I love forums - through them I've become quite proficient in dealing with my computer, and fixing my motorcycle...

Anyway - my first question is not yet a DIY question but a search for space heater recommendations.  Firstly, there is no central ductwork in the house.  My furnace is an older model "Cozy" Gravity Wall Unit.  I suppose it will be fine for heating the main living area, but there's no way the heat is going to get back to this little bedroom.

For the short term, at least, I'm going to get a space heater.  I'm thinking about two models:

A "Vornado" along these lines:
http://www.amazon.com/Vornado-EH1-0028-06-Digital-Vortex-Heater/dp/B00063ZVK0/sr=8-2/qid=1171655410/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2/104-9282509-0939934?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden
Or an oil heater like this:
http://www.amazon.com/DeLonghi-TRN15F1T-Oil-Filled-Radiator-IHS/dp/B000G1EWU2/ref=tag_tdp_dp/104-9282509-0939934

Any experieces with either, or alternate suggestions?

Another thought (either for now or in the future) is to get one of those portable heater/AC units.  My place is tiny (600 sq ft) so I think they should be fairly adequate.  I doubt that my current cooling will be any good whatsoever - it's an evap cooler mounted outside and into the bedroom window.  I HATE having the window blocked.

Again - your experiences/suggestions are welcomed!

Central air/cooling... someday.  Lots of things on the list with a higher priority at this point, most of which I'm sure I will be asking you about!


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello Operaflute, and Welcome to the Forum:
It is good to have options however, the first option didn't have a link with it. The oil filled heater does a good job for a small room. The site doesen't say so but you know it is an electric heater, don't you? If you only use it in the bedroom for short times, like when you are getting ready for bed or for work, it will not just eat you up. While you are in the bed an electric blanket or electric matress pad is much more efficient.
The combination wall unit will do a good job for the small space. There is another option if you have a fairly centered closet with the water heater in it. A heating coil can be mounted on top of the water heater along with an air handler, I think an air conditioning coil can even be set on top of that. So, bada-boom, you have central heat and air. If you heat your water with natural gas this would be an extremely efficient set-up for you.
http://www.toolbase.org/Technology-Inventory/Plumbing/space-heating-water-heaters
This site will give you a good head start. We are all here for you, ring us up anytime.
Glenn


----------



## operaflute (Feb 17, 2007)

Oops -  I've added that missing link.

Dang, that's a clever little set up idea with the gas water heater, but my water heater is actually outside!  There isn't much in the way of closets at all in here.

Yes, I am aware that the heaters are electric and can really add to my electric bill.  But I plan on using it as you say - just a bit in the morning, and in the bath while showering, before bed, etc.  I like the idea of the programmable timer on the Delonghi for this reason...   That way I could have it turn itself off a half hour after I go to bed, for example.  I'm not sure, but I think the fan on the Delongi is only for initial heating until actual oil heats up.  I'm not sure how well this radiant heat will distribute.  Thus my interest in the Vornado with its fan.  The bedroom is quite sunny and pleasant during the daytime (which means, of course, it will be blistering during the summer).   I'm the sort of person that gets cold easily, so I really want to find the most effective unit.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Kerrylib (Feb 19, 2007)

I have an oil filled radiator unit that gets used for suplemental heat in the kids' rooms at night.  With little ones they tend to kick off blankets then get cold and don't know to pull the covers back.

The oil filled unit works well to heat a bedroom.  I don't know how well it might work the way you want to use it however.  They tend to heat slowly and use natural convection to circulate the air and warm it that way.  If you turn it on when you get out of bed, hop in the shower and then get ready for work (say half hour) that will be about when it is getting warmed up and actually warming the room.  With the timer, having it kick on a while before you get up would probably work.

Just a thought.


----------



## operaflute (Mar 19, 2007)

I thought I'd close the thread by saying I had a friend give me a space heater they weren't using.  It's the oil filled type, without the fan to jump start it.  It seems okay, although when it's cold, I find myself sitting right next to it.  However, it was free, so I can't complain!


----------

